# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Rodin kalendar za 2007 godinu

## Mukica

*Poduprite rad udruge, razveselite sebe, bake, djedove, prijatelje i poslovne suradnike i kupite Rodin kalendar za 2007 godinu.*

Kalendar je tiskan na kvalitetno sjajnom papiru u koloru. Dimenzije kalendara su 21 x 42 centimetra. Ima 7 listova, na okretanje je i uvezan spiralom.

Uskoro cemo objaviti mjesta na kojima mozete nabaviti kalendar, a na ovom cemo topicu izvjestavati kojim tempom se kalendar prodaje.

*Cijena je 25 kn.*

Izgleda ovako:

----------


## Mukica

Evo prvi izvjestaj.
Izvjestavat cemo vas redovito, tj. jednom tjedno, a po potrebi i cesce.

----------


## ms. ivy

210 x 420 centimetara?

zabrijali smo na jumbo plakate   :Laughing:  

(nisam ni ja skužila dok me nisu upozorili)

----------


## Bubica

ja tvoj izvjestaj ne vidim   :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

biio je vidljiv par minuta 34 kalendara je pisalo

----------


## ms. ivy

ja ga vidim

----------


## ana.m

Ja bih ga kupila...
Gdje ga mogu kupiti?

----------


## Luna Rocco

I ja bih kalendar. :D

----------


## thalia

oću i ja pliiiiz   :Bye:

----------


## Barbara1

I ja bi !I ja bi!!!!!!
Joj,kak je super!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mukica

Barbara, vidim da si blizu Marine mame koja je iz Siska... Ajde vidi s njom da nesto napravite zajedno pa ce i na vasem podrucju uskoro bit kalendara... a do tad ces morat po njih u zagreb

----------


## maria71

kako do kalendara?

----------


## Mukica

ima matilda, javi se njoj (ako sam uspjesno skuzila od kud si=
ako ne onda u zagrebu
sutra cu napisati gdje i kada mozete kupiti kalendare u Zg i po nasim podruznicama

----------


## maria71

thanks

----------


## Matilda

Maria, imam ja pun gepek.  8)

----------


## Iva M.

Kak je dobar!!  :D  
I ja bi jedan...

----------


## Paulita

Ja sam ga kupila!!! :D

----------


## ornela_m

Za nas koji ne mozemo tako lako do prodajnih mjesta - moze li se kalendar rezervirati i npr. dogovoriti datum preuzimanja u Rodinim prostorijama s maksimalnom tolerancijom od 3/5 dana?

----------


## Ancica

ornela, ak je za tebe, ja ti ga kupim i posaljem (iz njemacke pa je jeftino) u jedanaestom mjesecu  :Smile:

----------


## ornela_m

:Smile:

----------


## Iva M.

> sutra cu napisati gdje i kada mozete kupiti kalendare u Zg i po nasim podruznicama


Daj, molim te, napiši gdje. Ja bi tako rado kupila koji.

----------


## meda

i mene zanima gdje se moze kupiti, i to ovaj tjedan jer mi je muz otisao danas za hrvatsku i vraca se u petak, pa bi rado da mi donese nekoliko komada

----------


## dijetlic

:D i mi bi jedan kupili, jedva cekamo info gdje?

----------


## buby

mi smo već kupili, na 5za5 :D (malo se hvalimo  :Grin:  )

----------


## nika612

feeenooomenalan je!!!

obvezno ja nabavljam. gdje?

----------


## Arkana10

super je i ja zelim...
a kako ne znam  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivory

*Matilda* i ja bi nekako do kalendara!
Može i preko maxovemame, ako ti je zgodnije.
Thanks!

----------


## Amalthea

Na topicu

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=30694

pobrojane su podružnice Rode po Hrvatskoj pa probajte preko navedenih kontakata.   :Smile:  [/url]

----------


## momze

Barbara1, mogu ti ja kupiti kalendar pa ti skoknuti do Gline kada dodjem u Petrinju. Ionako sam ti obecala da cemo se naci kada se vratim u HR.   :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

> *Matilda* i ja bi nekako do kalendara!
> Može i preko maxovemame, ako ti je zgodnije.
> Thanks!


Napisala sam na onom karlovačkom topicu.
U subotu ću imati kalendare sa sobom, nadam se samo da ću biti negdje oko 11 sati u gradu. Ako ne, čujemo se pa se dogovorimo.

----------


## Barbara1

Momze,momze molim te kupi mi jedan,bit ću ti zahvalna do neba!!!

----------


## ana.m

Di mogu kupiti kalendaaaaaaaaar????   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kovke

izgleda u rodinom gnjezdu

----------


## apricot

Ali ne možete kapati svaki dan i u bilo koje doba.
Strpite se, molim vas, još samo koji dan dok se računalo i ostali pribor ne osposobi za normalan rad: ivarica, uz sav svoj posao ne može biti i prodavač.
Dogovorit ćemo nekoliko dana u mjesecu kada će se u gnijezdu moći kupovati kalendare i majice.

Može?

----------


## ana.m

Može   :Kiss:  i hvala. 
Mukica nam je nestala pa nismo znali kaj sad. Da nam ne daj Bože ne bi rasprodali kalendare   :Grin:  !

----------


## nika612

joj supeer, apri! i majice!

čekamo termine.

----------


## apricot

ako niste čuli (a bilo je objavljeno u svim medijima   :Laughing:  ), nova adresa koja služi isključivo za majice je:

_majice.roda@gmail.com_

jedino tamo možete nešto naručiti   :Razz:

----------


## VedranaV

Apri, jesi li ti dobro?

----------


## apricot

Da, zašto pitaš?

----------


## VedranaV

Provjeravam, nisam bila sigurna.

----------


## apricot

možeš i na pp   :Wink:

----------


## apricot

U utorak, 24.10., u 10 sati, u Čanićevoj 14 (Rodino gnijezdo), možete doći i kupiti majice i kalendare 
Molim vas da budete što točniji jer će tamo biti netko samo sat vremena. 

Hvala i vidimo se. 

(Majice su 70 kuna, kalendari 25).

----------


## ana.m

A ja imam veeeeeeliku molbu. Ako netko može uzeti jedan kalendar za mene jer idući tjedan radim ujutro. I li ga ostaviti za mene. Pleeeease. Idući tjedan mogu sve tek popodne. Može netko?

----------


## apricot

ana, ti si u Zagrebu.
kalendari će se prodavati još nekoliko puta do kraja godine.

----------


## ana.m

Ok onda. Evo isto sma pitanje postavila i na tvom topiku Apri, pa onda nije neka hića ako će toga biti još.
Samo da mi ostane jedan   :Grin:  !

----------


## apricot

Podižem!

Sutra u Čanićevoj, između 10 i 11.

----------


## Makano

Evo ja bih zeljela kalendar (ili vise) , pa ne znam dal' je moguce iz "komsiluka" dobiti postom npr, ili je iskljucivo prodaja u rodinim podruznicama?

----------


## ador

Hoćete slati što za Pulu?  :Smile:

----------


## Amalthea

ador, javi se BusyBee.   :Heart:

----------


## Romy

Hoće li se prodavati još kalendari (i naljepnice) u gnijezdu? Propustila sam ovaj termin  :Sad:  .

----------


## kruna

i ja bih kalendar, propustila sam prijašnje termine

----------


## Romy

Anybody home?

----------


## apricot

stavit ću ovdje obavijest, kad se dogovorimo kada netko može dežurati.

Žao mi je što to ne može biti češće, ali i mi svi radimo i jednostavno si ne možemo priuštiti neku konstantu.

Romy, naljepnica više nemamo   :Sad:

----------


## Romy

Hvala.

----------


## Kornelija i Borna

kalendar je prekrasan...a kako bih ja mogla do njega?! iz Daruvara sam...

----------


## apricot

Kor i Bor, imaš li koga u Zagrebu tko bi to mogao kupiti.
poštarine je prevelika da bi se isplatilo slati...

----------


## Kornelija i Borna

naći ću nekoga, kada javite u kojem ćete terminu i gdje prodavati

----------


## apricot

ajde, moli te, samo prati ovaj topic, sigurno će biti prodaja sljedeći tjedan, najvjerojatnije u srijedu.

----------


## Kornelija i Borna

Joj, hvala na informaciji!  :D  :D

----------


## ivanaos

Ima nas i u osijeku zainteresiranih!!! kako,kada?

----------


## apricot

javi se curama iz slavonske podružnice: mamaja, ivancica

----------


## ana.m

> ajde, moli te, samo prati ovaj topic, sigurno će biti prodaja sljedeći tjedan, najvjerojatnije u srijedu.


Ajme super, samo da ovaj put ne bude popodne jer sam taj tjedan popodne na poslu pa bi mi odlično pasalo da bude ujutro   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

kalendare ćete moći kupiti na primopredaji za R10, kao i na samoj Rasprodaji.

majice isto.

----------


## babylove

Kak bi mi sa sjevera mogli doci do kalendara i majica ? :/

----------


## Amalthea

Ima kod mene   :Wink:

----------


## babylove

Super.. :D  Kako doci do tebe, Amalthea?

----------


## Amalthea

POšalji mi PP pa se dogovorimo - sad sam doma do 11 sati - možeš odmah!   :Heart:

----------


## Linea

od 20/12 do 26/12 sam u sarajevu.. hocete li slati kalendare u sarajevo forumasicama? Postoji li interesovanje za kalendare u Sarajevu pa da se i mi udruzimo i dofuramo nekoliko iz Zagreba? Ja bih uzela pet komada  :D

----------


## velpeccula

Hoće li biti kalendara na rodinoj rasprodaji?

----------


## apricot

hoće, hoće...

za sarajevo ćemo se još dogovoriti.
za sada imamo samo jednu članicu tamo, pa nisam sigurna je li spremna preuzeti to na sebe.

----------


## Nika

tko jos nije kupio kalendar?  :Grin:

----------


## saska7

nisam ja   :Embarassed:  
a bas bi  :Smile: 

kad i gdje se opet prodaju?

----------


## LeaB

I ja.

----------


## Stefanina mama

i ja i ja  :D !! A kako do njega :?

----------


## marena

Pa i ja bi molim lijepo... Hvala.  :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

Na zalost, trenutno nismo u mogucnosti nikako drugacije organizirat prodaju kalendara nego na ovaj nacin.

Ovako, svi koji zele rodine kalendare neka se jave na sljedece adrese ili brojeve telefona radi dogovora:

Zagreb - roda@roda.hr 

Rijeka - 092 10 73 713 ili *05.12.* na Korzu, Rodin stand, od 10-16 sati te *16.12.* rodin stand, robna kuca Ri od 10-12 sati

Pula - pula.roda@gmail.com 

Karlovac - karlovac.roda@gmail.com 

Zadar - zadar@roda.hr ili na 092 10 73 707 

Split - split@roda.hr 

Cakovec - szh.roda@gmail.com ili na 092 10 73 715 

Varazdin - szh.roda@gmail.com ili na 092 10 73 352

Dubrovnik - trezic@net.hr 

Osijek - slavonija.roda@gmail.com ili na 092 10 73 716

----------


## Leta

Drage Rode,
ja imam molbu koja se odnosi na Zagreb i to samo ako neka od vas stanuje blizu mene (Folka, Savica-Šanci, Borovje, Zapruđe, Utrine).
Kako sam ja u stadiju, recimo, malo potkoženijeg morža (37. tjedan) i ne mičem baš izvan kruga od 300m od kuće, a jako bih voljela kupiti vaše kalendare i majice, rado bih (kažem, ako ima mojih susjeda među Rodama) da mi netko iz gnijezda primakne tih nekoliko stvari. 
Možemo se naći tu u naseljima koja sam navela, to mi nije prevelik problem.
Ako je koja voljna, molim vas pp.
Hvala i   :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

*SLJEDEĆI TJEDAN, od ponedjeljak, srijeda i četvrtak (4.12., 6.12 i 7.12), prodaja majica i kalendara u Rodinom gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, od 10 - 12.*

----------


## apricot

podižem!

----------


## Mukica

sutra, petak 8.12. od 12 do 16h u gnijezdu, caniceva 14

----------


## apricot

*TJEDAN 11.12. - 15.12.*


*Utorak*, od 18 - 20 
*Srijeda*, - ništa 
*Četvrtak*, od 18:30 - 20 
*Petak*, od 17:30 - 19:30

----------


## yasmin

a što je sa sutrašnjim štandom?

----------


## ivarica

sutra od 11.30 do 14 smo na trgu, za kalendare ne garantiram. najbolje nazovite na 091 5863717 nakon 11.30 pa cu vam reci

----------


## Makano

A ima li sta za sarajevo?

----------


## Prihonja

Mi cekamo 16.12. u Rijeci, tako da obavezno kupujemo par kalendara i majci...to je minimum sto mozemo napraviti za Rodin portal i cijelu udrugu koja nam stalno pomaze   :Kiss:  .
RODA RULES!!!

----------


## apricot

podižem


*TJEDAN 11.12. - 15.12.*


*Utorak*, od 10 - 12 
*Srijeda*, - ništa 
*Četvrtak*, od 18:30 - 20 
*Petak*, od 17:30 - 19:30

----------


## Ines

DANAS I OD 18-20

----------


## ivarica

nova cijena kalendara 15 kn.

----------


## Mukica

*SNIŽENJE od 40% U TIJEKU!!!!*
snizili smo cijenu kalendara na *15 kn/kom*
navali narode

znamo da ste navikli DOBIVATI kalendare i skroz kuzimo sto vam se ne da kupovat kalendar
ali kupnjom ovih, rodinih, PODUPIRETE NAS RAD, od novaca koje date za kalendar mi financiramo nase projekte

osim toga trebamo spasit ivaricu, zatrpase je kalendari

----------


## Makano

Opet ja......i onako ko hronicni enterokolitis pitam "a mozete li nesto poslati za sarajevo?"......mislim cistoda spasimo ivaricu  :Grin:

----------


## Angelina Bell

I ja bih kalendar . :D 
Poslala sam mail u Pulu ali nisam dobila povratnu info.
Ima li kakva druga opcija? Pošta?

----------


## apricot

*DANAS, SRIJEDA 20.12.
Rodino gnijezdo od 16 - 18*

----------


## ornela_m

Ja bih samo jednu stvar htjela reci - (ljubaznoscu jedne tete Rode) mi smo se uvjerili da je kalendar zaista prelijep   :Smile:  

Krasno osmisljen, vedar i - jako, jako inspirativan. I nama je strasno drago da bas nas mjesec Ozujak ima sliku jednog medenog bebaca koji tako slatko doji... ali sve su slike lijepe, kao i sve poruke koje idu uz njih.

15 kuna je zaista sitnica za njega, to je cijena prosjecnog zutog tiska u Hrvatskoj, a isti vas nece ni blizu toliko razveseliti i napuniti prostor pozitivnim vibracijama.
Eto, dosta reklame s moje strane (ali mogu ja jos ako treba)  :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

samo daj   :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

a jel ima sutra koga u gnijezdu?

----------


## apricot

e sad bi ti i sutra...

ne znam još, prati ove topice, pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## ivarica

> a jel ima sutra koga u gnijezdu?


do 12h sigurno

----------


## ana.m

Ja nikako da se uskladim s vama   :Sad:  . Ili radim ili sam doma zbog Janka pa nemrem nikam, stalno nekaj...A moja maja čeka na mene
Ivarica   :Grin:  ...Znaš kaj te trebam?

----------


## ivarica

zaboravila   :Embarassed:  
sapni

----------


## Nani

Hoće li biti kalendara za Rijeku? Ili kasnim?

----------


## apricot

javi se flower

barem ste sada svi na viškovu

----------


## Sun

Za sve Riječke forumaše i forumašice:

sutra, subota 23.12 u 16 sati druženje u kafiću VTC Viškovo i tom prilikom možete kupiti naše prekrasne kalendare i na taj način doprinjeti radu Udruge   :Smile:  

Veselimo Vam se i nadamo se druženju u što većem broju!!

----------


## la11

> Hoće li biti kalendara za Rijeku? Ili kasnim?


malo kasniš.
mislim da su svi prodani. možda ih ima još kod vitekove mamuške  :?

----------


## la11

ops,izgleda da ih ima još   :Embarassed:

----------


## Nani

Draga, nemoj tako.  :Sad:  
vitekova mamuška, javi seeee

----------


## Nani

> ops,izgleda da ih ima još


 :D 
Vidimo se sutra!
Pusa slatkici patkici

----------


## la11

Sun će ih izgleda sutra donijeti     :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

> zaboravila   
> sapni


Pristupnica za članstvo? Ili još šteka mail? Htjela bih u potpis staviti PČUR. A glupo mi kad nisam još obavila bitni dio.

----------


## ivarica

javi mi se mailom

----------


## ivana zg

Ja sam tek sada vidjela ovo za kalendare i majice.  :Sad:  
Znam da je prošla nova i da kasnim,ali me zanima ima li još kalendara i kako,kada i gdje se mogu nabaviti u Zagrebu?
Da li je moguće poslati ih poštom???!!!!!
 :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

nisu bas prakticni za slanje postom, mozes doci u canoicevu radnim danom od 12 do 14?  (uz najavu)

----------


## piky

Brijem da kasnim grooooo, ali....

     Jel ima gdjegod možda još koji kalendarčić, ha?????

----------


## Amalthea

ima, piky

samo reci gdje si. u ZG?

----------


## piky

Svaka čast na brzini, jesam, u ZG sam!

      JOOOJ SUUUUUPER!  Hvala

----------


## piky

Onda, u Čaničevu???

      Ako da, jel se može poslijepodne prihajat. Radim do 16h.

_BTW. Ovaj moj avatar je prisložila moja majčica u fotoshopu.

     Na slici je Noah, moj sin i bakino zlato, pa ako ćete u buduće trebati takovih i sličnih uradaka eto, usrdno se nudim. 

Tj. Nudim svoju majčicu te njene talente pretočene u ovakve prekrasne sličice, a sve potaknuto ljubavlju prema unuku._

----------


## piky

> ima, piky
> 
> samo reci gdje si. u ZG?


Amalthea, javiš se?

----------


## Amalthea

piky, imaš pp

----------


## ornela_m

...i tako smo dosli do mjeseca svibnja.

Rodin kalendar sam zavoljela od prvog dana, tako su lijepe fotografije i pratece poruke. Sada smo dosli do fotografije sa koje nam se sretno smijesi jedna mama sa bebicom u narucju. Jako lijepa zena inace, ali posebno s tim svojim osmijehom koji govori sve.
Ispod slike pise: "Prirodan porod moze osnaziti zenu do kraja zivota, ostavljajuci je s neslomljivom povjerenjem u vlastitu mudrost"... Prave rijeci za opisati kako se i sama osjecam nakon 05.03. 

Bravo autorima projekta, jos jednom.

----------


## lukava puščica

kad ce i hoce li osvanuti kalendar za 2008?

----------


## Layla

> kad ce i hoce li osvanuti kalendar za 2008?


i mene ovo zanima!! Jako si želim kalendar...

----------


## apricot

ove godine neće biti kalendara

----------


## thalia

> ove godine neće biti kalendara


  :Crying or Very sad:  

mi ga o-bo-ža-va-mo

----------


## apricot

thalia, je... kalendar je bio stvarno prekrasan... 

ali, nismo mogli osigurati distribuciju koja bi bila adekvatna cijeni tiska...   :Sad:

----------


## Mukica

ovak
sad cu ja otvorit topic za predbiljezbe na kalendar za 2009.

pa ak vas se skupi 250-300 koje bi dale 50 kn za kalendar mozda ga i otisnemo sljedece godine

a ak vas se skupi 500 kalendar bi mogao bit i po 25 kn

----------


## Mukica

evo ga *Rodin kalendar za 2009. godinu - PREDBILJEZBE*

----------

